# brunch



## sophiecc

Hello, everyone~~
i'm new here~~
i'm learing french so i want to know how to say "brealunch"in french.
thnaks for help~~~


----------



## Poisson-Clé

I don't understand "brealunch"... ?


----------



## E-J

Hello Sophie. Do you mean 'brunch' (mid-morning meal eaten instead of a separate breakfast + lunch)? If so, I believe you would have to say ... 'le brunch'


----------



## sophiecc

that means :Breakfast + lunch,does it exist the same expression in french?


----------



## sophiecc

Thanks a lot~~~that's what i need~~


----------



## greeeg

I have already seen "brunch" used in France... But if you use it, most of french people won't understand you... There's no french word to say that...


----------



## aurayfrance

I think E-J is right. We say brunch. I give you the definition by the Grand Robert:

Repas pris dans la matinée qui sert à la fois de petit déjeuner et de déjeuner (en principe les dimanches et jours fériés).


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

greeeg said:
			
		

> I have already seen "brunch" used in France... But if you use it, most of french people won't understand you... There's no french word to say that...


 
But it is common enough to be used as a name for a product on the menu of a certain American fast-food chain which exists throughout France...!


----------



## Gil

Brunch est utilisé couramment au Québec.  Si on veut embêter les Québécois, on utilisera l'expression _déjeuner dinatoire_.

Déjeuner(-)dîner ou déjeuner dinatoire. Repas servi tard dans la journée et tenant lieu de dîner. Avant de quitter le château, Hautemare descendait à l'office où il trouvait une sorte de déjeuner-dîner pour lui préparé (STENDHAL, Lamiel, 1842, p. 41).


----------



## LV4-26

En France, on utilise bien le mot _brunch  _
C'est plutôt du jargon de cadre commercial citadin et branché. Exemple
_Je vous propose un brunch demain. Nous pourrons y discuter d'une politique marketting agressive pour relever ce challenge._


----------



## timpeac

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> En France, on utilise bien le mot _brunch  _


How do you pronounce that - my dictionary gives
broe(t)S (where the S is the sh symbol)

It that right, is it not nasal?


----------



## LV4-26

timpeac said:
			
		

> How do you pronounce that -


I just don't. Never ever . I would rather die than utter this word in French  
It's pronounced like _lunch._ Mmm....Not sure that helps.
It can be nasal or not, depending on how good the speaker is at pronouncing English words. Yes, it's generally nasal if you can't do better.


----------



## timpeac

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> I just don't. Never ever . I would rather die than utter this word in French
> It's pronounced like _lunch._ Mmm....Not sure that helps.
> It can be nasal or not, depending on how good the speaker is at pronouncing English words. Yes, it's generally nasal if you can't do better.


 
Well we'll hide your breakfast and hide your lunch, and wait and see how long it is before you ask for some brunch... 

Ok, Mr "rather die than sully my lips with an anglicism" how would you yourself express the concept then?


----------



## Maestro TD

> I just don't. Never ever . I would rather die than utter this word in French


Je vous comprends, LV4-26 !  Moi je n'ai jamais entendu parler de « brunch » quand j'étais en France. Mais il y a bien des mots que je ne connais pas encore en français.

Mais c'est vrai que j'ai entendu le mot « lunch » au Québec. Et je vois que l'on utilise « brunch » également… intéressant.


----------



## Gil

Maestro TD said:
			
		

> Je vous comprends, LV4-26 !  Moi je n'ai jamais entendu parler de « brunch » quand j'étais en France. Mais il y a bien des mots que je ne connais pas encore en français.
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que j'ai entendu le mot « lunch » au Québec. Et je vois que l'on utilise « brunch » également� intéressant.



Invitation du casino voisin:
C'est l'été toute l'année au XXXXXXX! Disponible tous les dimanches, le forfait Brunch-Piscine comprend un brunch au restaurant XXXXX, de 11 h 30 à 14 h, et l'accès gratuit aux piscines chauffées intérieure et extérieure, de 13 h à 17 h. Stationnement gratuit.

Mes petits enfants aiment aller bruncher et se baigner en février...


----------



## aurayfrance

Maestro TD said:
			
		

> Je vous comprends, LV4-26 !  Moi je n'ai jamais entendu parler de « brunch » quand j'étais en France. Mais il y a bien des mots que je ne connais pas encore en français.
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que j'ai entendu le mot « lunch » au Québec. Et je vois que l'on utilise « brunch » également… intéressant.



Le mot "brunch" est peu utilisé en France. On peut l'entendre dans les milieux d'affaires notamment par des gens qui veulent montrer qu'ils connaissent et pratiquent le mode de vie anglo-saxon (les français pratiquent très peu le brunch) et qu'ils sont donc "in".


----------



## greeeg

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> En France, on utilise bien le mot _brunch  _
> C'est plutôt du jargon de cadre commercial citadin et branché. Exemple
> _Je vous propose un brunch demain. Nous pourrons y discuter d'une politique marketting agressive pour relever ce challenge._


 
C'est exactement ça !!!


----------



## Poisson-Clé

heu... moi j'utilise ce mot dans le cadre familial, et même dans une situation bien précise : l'anniversaire des enfants ! Un brunch toute la matinée, vous passez quand vous voulez, et vous mangez ce que vous voulez, il y a des croissants au beurre, des couques au chocolat (ben oui, chez nous, on dit "couques"), des tas d'autres trucs comme ca, mais aussi des salades, des sandwiches au poulet, au crabe, au fromage, jambon-beurre... des tartes-maison, des chocotoffs... Bref c'est la fête!


----------



## Nath0811

Poisson-Clé said:
			
		

> heu... moi j'utilise ce mot dans le cadre familial, et même dans une situation bien précise : l'anniversaire des enfants ! Un brunch toute la matinée, vous passez quand vous voulez, et vous mangez ce que vous voulez, il y a des croissants au beurre, des couques au chocolat (ben oui, chez nous, on dit "couques"), des tas d'autres trucs comme ca, mais aussi des salades, des sandwiches au poulet, au crabe, au fromage, jambon-beurre... des tartes-maison, des chocotoffs... Bref c'est la fête!


 
On sera invité la prochaine fois?   

Nous utilisons le mot brunch sans problème pour exprimer un petit-déjeuner tardif qui fait aussi part de déjeuner.


----------



## LV4-26

timpeac said:
			
		

> Ok, Mr "rather die than sully my lips with an anglicism" how would you yourself express the concept then?


It isn't so much because it's an anglicism but rather because anglicisms are "fashionable" in some social groups that are one million light-years away from me  .

I don't know how I would express it. Not _déjeuner-dînatoire_ because for me, that would be a mixture of lunch & dinner rather than breakfast & lunch.
I guess I would still call it_ petit-déjeuner_ even if it took place at 11 or 12, just because it's the first meal in the day (I always have a _breakfast_ however late it is. If it's too late, I just skip lunch).

So, Tim, my considered answer is *petit-déjeuner.* Not very satisfying, I guess ?


----------



## timpeac

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Not very satisfying, I guess ?


 
Depends what you eat


----------



## EmmaPeel

I agree, whether you use _'brunch'_ in french or not will mostly depend on your habits (and hopefully not fashion! ).

To my opinion, I love having a brunch (and I'll say '_brunch_' in french) on sundays when I get up late. I couldn't find another easy way (in french) to describe a mixture of french typical breakfast food and salty-lunchy food.


----------



## Maestro TD

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> It isn't so much because it's an anglicism but rather because anglicisms are "fashionable" in some social groups that are one million light-years away from me  .


Good for you!  Personally, I try not to use so many _anglicismes_ in French. Even though I am an English-speaker, I like to "get away" from English when I study other languages. Nonetheless, it's my personal opinion. Donc, votre traduction *petit-déjeuner* me plaît. 



			
				EmmaPeel said:
			
		

> *To *my opinion, I love having a brunch…



On dirait plutôt « *In* my opinion… »


----------



## EmmaPeel

Maestro TD said:
			
		

> On dirait plutôt « *In* my opinion… »


 
OOOOoooops!! you're right. :$  thank you.


----------



## sophiecc

j'ai entendu ce mot dit par des Francais~~Ca m'etonne de savoir c'est pas le mot frequent~~~


----------



## sophiecc

timpeac said:
			
		

> Depends what you eat


 
personnellement, j'aime bien le brunch si le temps permet~~je pense que plutot il est une sorte de vie~~


----------



## sea_1982

LV4-26 said:


> En France, on utilise bien le mot _brunch  _
> C'est plutôt du jargon de cadre commercial citadin et branché. Exemple
> _Je vous propose un brunch demain. Nous pourrons y discuter d'une politique marketting agressive pour relever ce challenge._


Bonjour à toutes et tous  
Je pense qu'on peut dire "prendre un brunch"; mais est-ce qu'il y a aussi un verbe comme "bruncher", ou ça c'est trop bizarre?


----------



## bobepine

Pour la France, je ne sais pas, mais au Québec, oui, on sort _bruncher, _n'en déplaise aux puristes_. _


----------



## sea_1982

Merci bobepine! 
Comme j'habite à Montréal, ça résout mon problème de "bruncher" avec mes amis


----------



## clopac

On utilise "bruncher" en France aussi même si le verbe est moins commun que le nom.
"Brunch" est très utilisé, la plupart des restaurants à Paris ont une formule brunch le week-end. J'ajouterais que la particularité du brunch est d'être sucré-salé, contrairement au petit déjeuner traditionnel français qui n'est en général que sucré.


----------



## sea_1982

Merci clopac pour l'explication.
Je pense que moi aussi j'ai entendu les gens parler du brunch à Paris ..


----------



## Tiffin

Gil said:


> Invitation du casino voisin:
> C'est l'été toute l'année au XXXXXXX! Disponible tous les dimanches, le forfait Brunch-Piscine comprend un brunch au restaurant XXXXX, de 11 h 30 à 14 h, et l'accès gratuit aux piscines chauffées intérieure et extérieure, de 13 h à 17 h. Stationnement gratuit.
> 
> Mes petits enfants aiment aller bruncher et se baigner en février...


 
Où est-ce et combien de $ Gil ? Ça m'intéresse !


----------



## Tiffin

LV4-26 said:


> It isn't so much because it's an anglicism but rather because anglicisms are "fashionable" in some social groups that are one million light-years away from me  .
> 
> I don't know how I would express it. Not _déjeuner-dînatoire_ because for me, that would be a mixture of lunch & dinner rather than breakfast & lunch.
> I guess I would still call it_ petit-déjeuner_ even if it took place at 11 or 12, just because it's the first meal in the day (I always have a _breakfast_ however late it is. If it's too late, I just skip lunch).
> 
> So, Tim, my considered answer is *petit-déjeuner.* Not very satisfying, I guess ?


 
I've been using -and eating- brunch for a looooong time, even in France some 13 or 15 years ago. But if you don't want to say brunch and because I agree that petit-déjeuner is not very satisfying, I offer you un *gros-petit-déjeuner*


----------



## braveheidi

En Suisse, on utilise fréquemment le terme de brunch. L'offre de "brunch à la ferme" est très populaire. Le 1er août, jour de la fête nationale, il y a des "brunchs du 1er août" dans beaucoup d'exploitations. C'est une vraie institution !
ça a une connotation très campagnarde, pas du tout citadine. L'idée de "bruncher" au macdo ne viendrait à personne, n'y de s'y donner rendez-vous dans un cadre professionnel. 
Bref, on fait de ce terme un usage très différent qu'en France !


----------



## atcheque

Tiffin said:


> I've been using -and eating- brunch for a looooong time, even in France some 13 or 15 years ago. But if you don't want to say brunch and because I agree that petit-déjeuner is not very satisfying, I offer you un *gros-petit-déjeuner*



Bonjour,

Je suis assez d'accord, aussi pour un _(petit-)déjeuner garni / copieux_, voire un _(petit-)déjeuner-repas_.


----------

